# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  [PR] ASUS ra mắt bo mạch chủ B150 Pro Gaming D3

## theanhutc2

hôm nay asus chính thức ra mắt bo mạch chủ b150 pro gaming tích hợp nhiều công nghệ độc quyền dành cho gaming bao gồm công nghệ âm thanh supremefx và sonic radar ii cho chất lượng âm thanh cao cấp cùng card mạng intel gigabit ethernet kèm công nghệ bảo vệ chống sốc điện languard và tối ưu hóa gói tin game gamefirst giúp trải nghiệm chơi game online mượt mà.

​với nền tảng chipset mới intel b150 express, b150 pro gaming được trang bị các linh kiện đạt chuẩn gamer's guardian cho độ bền cao lẫn khả năng tiện dụng cho người dùng tự lắp ráp (diy), tích hợp các giao tiếp mới nhất bao gồm cổng usb 3.1 tốc độ truyền tải dữ liệu 10gb/s và khe cắm ssd m.2 trên bo mạch.

​các bo mạch chủ dòng pro gaming của asus được thiết kế hướng đến các đối tượng khách hàng quan tâm đến chất lượng trên giá thành tốt cũng như đòi hỏi nhiều công nghệ tốt nhất có thể trên sản phẩm của mình. mỗi bo mạch chủ pro gaming đều được tích hợp các công nghệ độc quyền ưu việt của asus để đạt được trải nghiệm chơi game tốt nhất cho game thủ.

​_đặc tả chi tiết_

​

----------

